# Hector Lombard sig



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

with this picture would be much appreciated and even though noone really cares about creds ill give the best one 2000 creds


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

you need to be a gold memebr to request a sig buddy


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> you need to be a gold memebr to request a sig buddy


sayy whatttttt i thought it was 4everyone? mmk well i dont have any skills to make one


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

you can have an avatar but i dont think standard members can have graphical sigs?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here, have a lombard Avatar for your troubles 










(if you use it please host it yourself  )


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

As already stated, you can't request/use sigs unless you are a paid member.

I'm going to close the thread, but if you purchase a premium or lifetime membership I'll be more than happy to open it back up for you.


----------

